# Self employed adopters



## Loski83

Please go to this link and sign the petition to try and get equal right for self employed people adopting as a self employed person having a baby.

https://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/17701

I've done it, let's try and make a change together. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## amjon

I think DH would be considered "self employed" since he works on a 1099 basis. I'm pretty sure we'll qualify on my income alone though.


----------



## Loski83

It's not about qualifying it's to get equal rights for adopters as birth mothers. We pay our taxes and national insurance so why are we not entitled to the same benefits when we need them.


----------



## bluebumble

Hi Loski I have signed it and shared it on my facebook page :)


----------



## twinkle458

Done. Totally agree xx


----------

